# 3 D Printer Article in Washington Post



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

This technology seems to be advancing into the public eye, front page.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...ml?hpid=z4


Jerry


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

You can also find some demonstrations of the various printers in action on You-Tube. Staples is actually working on bringing the technology to some specialized stores. I could see some great things with the hobby industry if it ever became cheap enough. Imagine some parts, scaled people or items you might want to have several of being reproduced in your own home. Not to mention the ability to make really accurate molds. Good stuff.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Johndale seems to have sme stuff 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/127029/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

There could be endless possibilities with a 3-d printer in this hobby.. 
Travis


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There is even a 3D printer that you can print from a 3D printer and assemble with a few ordered parts. 

Andrew


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

They are a lot of fun if nothing else. I've been printing up some little people. This is from a uPrint .010 inch 3D printer in ABS. He is a scale 6 ft (1:29) tall standing on my RS3 but he looks a little small. Or maybe just the Aristo figures are too large. Makes me wonder if 1:29 is really 1:29? Hmm. Anyhow, while .010 is pretty decent there are better ones- you still get visible lines where the plastic is deposited. I think if I clean him up properly I can make resin castings from him but I'm not sure yet, have not tried that. 

http://martinsant.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/3dpr2.png
http://martinsant.net/wp-content/up.../3dpr2.png


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Martan, 

I think the secret to making one for casting will be to print it in pieces designed for casting.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

3D printing is increadible but still pricey for high resolution. If you can live with lower resolution FDM it will be getting very reasonably priced. I have had stuff printed on a "Pro-Jet" printer (ink jet technology) to use as patterns for casting for a few years. Resolution is in the 32micron - 16micron range. I design in Rhinoceros 3D and just sent a file out to get a part(s) a few days later. Everyone getting CAD/Solid Modeling proficient? I think the hobby will be changing a lot for the scratchbuilders amoung us.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I went to the Maker Faire in San Mateo, CA, last Saturday and bought a small 3D printer kit for just under $400. Since it's a kit, I haven't put it together yet, but will when I get back home in a few weeks. Nice looking laser cut wood parts, but the instructions are put together by someone who's never put a kit together. No information about finishing the wood (or even if it's necessary). No numbering of wood parts. I guess I'll figure it out, though. 

Then I'll try making people, windows, doors, and things like headlights, smoke stacks, chimneys, etc. 

Maker Faires are held around the country. It might be worth looking into!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Not completely related, but just read this in an article on MSN.com.

"NASA has awarded a $125,000 grant to a Texas company to build a food synthesizer that can mix food and print it out in layers using a 3-D printer. One of the easiest foods to print this way is pizza, because it can be created and cooked in layers."So, to me at least, this means that the food replicators that were featured in Star Trek, the Next Generation could become a reality within the 21st century. They may not be as sophistigated as the SiFi version, but could become as common as microwave ovens.

I guess we will have to be careful not to program a crosshead into the food printer - it just might taste rusty.

Just thought you'd like to know,
David Meashey


----------

